# Seeking other Gamers to meet in the jacksonville Florida Area



## GoreandMetal (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking to meet other Gamers in the Jacksonville Florida area. I Haven't played D&D or White wolf Titles in some years wanting to get back into it for something to do and to meet others with similar interests for fun casual times I'm open to any D&D versions id like to also play Vampire Again or werewolf or mix it up a bit I'm down for any kinda Gaming Experience


----------



## TheGreenTeaGamer (Mar 9, 2011)

I've found the most games actively updated in Jax here: ROJ: Roleplayers of Jacksonville (Jacksonville, FL) - Meetup
That being said, I still haven't found a good long-term group yet, either.  :-/


----------



## GoreandMetal (Mar 18, 2011)

I know what you mean seems like its all the same Circle of individuals


----------



## TheGreenTeaGamer (Mar 21, 2011)

HA, tell me about it.  You're not the one who complained about that in the thread I linked, are you?  The coincidence would be rather amusing to me.

If you find any more interest, let me know, I'm in almost the same boat, only I've had JUST ENOUGH gaming activity sporadically to make me really annoyed I haven't found a permanent group...and online gaming just plains sucks in comparison.  PBP goes slow as molasses, nobody shows up for live games, and when they do, there's the inevitable disconnects.


----------



## GoreandMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

well man we should maybe see about hooking up to game sometime or something i mean that Jacksonville role players meet up seems like a lot of flakes man like i tried to meet some new people from that  and they seem to want to  be all about it then they flake on you and you never talk to them again not knowing the reason or you meet someone and they are friends with someone you cant really stand  lol in Jacksonville it isn't just gaming circles its just everything i can get along with just about anyone i just don't like flakes and people who never even once met you to Judge you its


----------

